# Virtual RG-Builder....IT WORKS!!!



## FrancescoFiligoi

After a looooooong time, it's HERE 

Happy tweakin', just completed my first one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

_FINALLY!_ 

Lost all hope when one of the admins say it would never come back. But it's good to see it back online.

EDIT: my creation.


----------



## quattro19tdi

Cool  Here's what I got from the program:


----------



## Razzy




----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I'd cream myself if I saw this guitar in person....


----------



## WillDfx

DROOL..


----------



## Thep

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I'd cream myself if I saw this guitar in person....



cream away


----------



## GiantBaba




----------



## Gabe_LTD

couldn't get the headstock the color I wanted  
But this is my attempt


----------



## engage757




----------



## FrancescoFiligoi




----------



## kevdes93

^ id buy that one in a heartbeat


----------



## MetalBuddah




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Something flashy.






something classy.






Wish they had red pearloid.


----------



## Rain

Why are the majority of these way better than most actual Ibanez I have seen?


----------



## WillDfx

moar dr00l


----------



## Zado

Very nice though I still like kisekae better! 

The DIY option is a must for virtual builders imho!




I love to put kittens everywhere


----------



## pylyo

how do you post the pic from that site??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

pylyo said:


> how do you post the pic from that site??



I use this.

LightShot ? screenshot tool for Mac & Win


----------



## Rojne

AAAAAAAAAW FUCK! I have waited a long time for this, Kisekae my ass!!


----------



## pylyo

tnx, mate

I used bloody paint...


----------



## engage757

Rain said:


> Why are the majority of these way better than most actual Ibanez I have seen?




Because. We are the consumer that Ibanez SHOULD listen too.


----------



## BucketheadRules

A neck-thru one.






Everything went green...






A revamp of an old design of mine:


----------



## pylyo




----------



## Dabo Fett

i wish this had 7 strings and id be set


----------



## s4tch




----------



## BucketheadRules

A twist on a classic, in the absence of an ashtray bridge and a cover for the neck pickup I did the best I could:


----------



## makeitreign

Needs moar strings.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I'd cream myself if I saw this guitar in person....


----------



## MFB

Slight variations, but a fixed bridge neck through RGA for all y'all










I wish there was an option for small dots/S series off-set dots


----------



## -42-




----------



## Jake

Basically my dream guitar


----------



## iliketofish

Oops, forgot the pu selector


----------



## simonXsludge

Went for something A LITTLE strat-ish (Charvel, that is) here with the unfinished headstock.





And something a little fancier: Dat purple. 


And, for the fun of it, I built two of my guitars:


----------



## Mordacain

Would totally play the hell out of this:






Of course, it's really just taking my love of the strat and adding a more comfy neck joint and 24 frets with a hardtail, but still


----------



## MetalBuddah

I am having wayyyy too much fun and free time thanks to the hurricane...


----------



## Zado




----------



## s4tch

So much GAS in this thread 

RG is a classic.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

makeitreign said:


>



better than sex


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Build me this Ibanez, NOW


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Just cloned mine for the sake of it


----------



## devolutionary

Yes please


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Or this:


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Bare Bones...


----------



## Philip N

Totally had shitson's RG550 in mind when making this one up. 

philip


----------



## BucketheadRules

The headless brigade is upon us:






Ever wondered what a modded RG550 might look like with its head cut off?






Headless Premium model, perhaps?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Has there ever been a wooden tree of life inlay?


----------



## BucketheadRules

These are some really old ones I did way back in the dim and distant past:

A simplified, stripped-down JEM idea:






Another variation on the Stephen Carpenter-inspired RGA design I used to be infatuated with:






An RGA which brings the original meaning back to "archtop":






A single-humbucker, monkey-gripped RGA:






A carved-top JEM:






An experiment with paduak:






A Stratty one:






Probably my favourite out of these old ones, excuse the picture quality (not quite sure what happened):


----------



## mystix

my dream jems...


----------



## BlackWinds10

Dream RG's right thurr. Although I couldn't get the headstock on the white one to work out how I envisioned it.


----------



## Furtive Glance

This is some fun shit right here. I should be working on code, but f that.
Behold!


----------



## Survivalism

I'm a pretty simple dude 
But it is DEFINITELY my Dream-banez.


----------



## quattro19tdi

I forgot the switch


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## gunch

This is someone's LACS or something, I don't remember


----------



## Knyas

Thank god I got this out of my system...


----------



## engage757

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I use this.
> 
> LightShot ? screenshot tool for Mac & Win




control + shift + 3 (4 for scaling) on a mac.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Ohhhhh baby


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Sunset RGA?





I dunno why, but I love that Padauk (?) wood. It's gorgeous.





Had to get in on the headless fury though. Look, it's a Strandberg knockoff!


----------



## SeductionS

ocean burst RGA


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Knyas said:


>



I. Fucking. Love. That.


----------



## JP Universe

OMG OMG OMG!!!!! 

Can't wait to get home and make up some killer RG's..... Ebay RG builds here we come


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A pair - I wish covered pups and metal pickup rings were options:


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Boo.


----------



## Angus Clark

I now know how I want to mod my RG7420.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Damn this is addicting...


----------



## jeleopard

Great. Now I have LACS GAS. ._.


----------



## gunch

Yep.


----------



## bulletproof_funk

There's a lot of love for reverse headstocks!


----------



## Levi79

Pretty stoked about this. These are two builds I have planned.









And I thought I'd make my 2 S540's.


----------



## Lagtastic

I wish things like this thread would make Ibanez change their policy just a bit, and open up the LACS for 100 custom orders per year for non-endorsees.

Hire a few high quality experienced builders, instant profit. Sign me up, take my money.


----------



## JosephAOI

This is what I made!


----------



## habicore_5150

Yay, the RG builder is back. Still wish they could update it to where we can make a mockup 7 or 8 string without having to do any kind of fancy photoshopping

But yeah, here's a few things I was messing around with


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Most of these so far are mind blowing. I'm glad ss.orgers have impeccable taste (expecially Knyas)


----------



## makeitreign

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> better than sex








I just wish they were as affordable.


----------



## iliketofish

Ibby needs more prestige RGA's


----------



## Sephiroth952

Yes plz.


----------



## TheFerryMan

i want this. so hard.


----------



## Knyas

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Most of these so far are mind blowing. I'm glad ss.orgers have impeccable taste (expecially Knyas)



Cheers dude, similar taste it seems. I'd kill to have any of them made, especially the purple or cream.


----------



## craig-sansum

:3


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Id buy this in a heartbeat


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Well, I'm actually currently working on a custom build I'm doing by myself (with supervision and tips from a local luthier).....and it might look like this when finished.







Yes or no? What do you guys think?


----------



## Knyas

Many, many yes'.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

And here's the "Ice Machine". Simple design. I like to keep it simple.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I am better than all of you in every conceivable way:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^The fr00t is strong with this one.


----------



## Leuchty

Man I could spend hours on this thing, 

BTW, you guys all have some WILD tastes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hey, its better than Black, black, black, black, black, black, OHSHITWHITEWHITEWHITE AAAAND ITS GONE!, black, trans black, black black, black, satin black, black.


----------



## MFB

J-Custom-esque one for you guys





And a Joker themed one too


----------



## Key_Maker

This thread makes me gas and hate ibanez for not making RGA Prestige


----------



## Furtive Glance

I broke it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^The Ibanez Stevie Wonder sig.


----------



## TristanTTN

I wish.


----------



## Hourglass1117

Mine...


----------



## Empryrean




----------



## JP Universe

Made about 10 mockups at work today 

Not a productive day! I'll post em up when I get a chance at home.....


----------



## vstealth

Wow such colorful designs... If only I could make the frets black then it would be perfect.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Mockup:






Deal deal:


----------



## ittoa666

A man can dream...


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Hourglass1117 said:


> Mine...



How did you make a seven? I don't play them anymore but I'd love to make mockups of them.


----------



## JP Universe

Finally i'm home.... been hanging out to post these! 










































And my future BRJ


----------



## JP Universe

A couple more


----------



## JP Universe

Saved the best for last!!! IMO of course


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gonna have to zoom in for these 2. Imgur's being a bitch.


----------



## cronux




----------



## Horizongeetar93




----------



## Edika

My contributions!


----------



## SeductionS

Some mahogany love?







HS version


----------



## Rojne

The plan for my RG470!


----------



## The Norsemen

Here's my contribution.
I dig the vined one and the pickguard one a lot.


----------



## simonXsludge

Here's a few more I made:





Classy, yet simple RGA design.





Neck-thru quilt goodness.





Orange shred machine.





Definitely Strat-inspired.

It's too much fun.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I think I'm too spoiled by Montag's generators to be impressed by these.

That didn't stop me from making a few, though .


I'm a man of simple tastes.


----------



## Viginez




----------



## toiletstand




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Couple of ideas I have. 

If I end up getting that RG8, I'm gonna see if I can somehow get a hold of some purple pickups or bobbin toppers (or just paint the bobbins ), get a black/purple/black pickguard, put on the purple dot inlays, and add a purple logo. The 8-string Purple-verse. 






Another mod for my RG7321. Just gonna add a white pickguard and some black/white Zebra pickups.


----------



## MetalBuddah

My internet is back


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, since headlesses are popular, heres mine.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, since headlesses are popular, heres mine.



Sure hope the one lonely control is a rotary pickup selector .


----------



## Ayo7e

Do want.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Sure hope the one lonely control is a rotary pickup selector .



Whoops. 

...we'll go with that. Less shit in the way.  Was meant to be ergonomic and travel friendly.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Another one:







That blue mini switch? Killswitch.


----------



## makeitreign

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoops.
> 
> ...we'll go with that. Less shit in the way.  Was meant to be ergonomic and travel friendly.



I think that's why they look so good with just a bridge pup.


----------



## Rojne

My headless contribution!


----------



## nickgray




----------



## Blackheim

A few I made, more Photoshopped ones will be uploaded later:


----------



## Viginez

SeductionS said:


> Some mahogany love?


----------



## SeductionS

There's a difference, I can't stand pickups in the middle position


----------



## BucketheadRules

Anyone fancy a fixed-bridge RG550? An RG551, if you will?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

BucketheadRules said:


> Anyone fancy a fixed-bridge RG550? An RG551, if you will?



Stop spoiling the RG550 concept with your floyd hate 



Also, what's with the Batman headstock?


----------



## BucketheadRules

CrushingAnvil said:


> Stop spoiling the RG550 concept with your floyd hate
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what's with the Batman headstock?



Double-locking bridges are EVIL and their continued progress must be halted at all costs. 

I mean, why don't you just grab one of your Floyd-equipped guitars and tune it down half a step? I'll grab my Jackson and race you!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Some more:

This one is supposed to be from the 70s, which explains the retro colour scheme, yellowed plastic (mix-and-match pickups, of course - the two are yellowed to different degrees) and the 5-piece thru neck showing through the finish:






Then there's this little beauty:






I REALLY like that last one.


----------



## Prydogga

Oh hey, VRG's back.


----------



## skisgaar

Thoroughly good time creating these, but the builder needs more RGD action. Anywho:
Time for some guitars that Ibanez would never make my friends. My creations:





EDIT: This one kinda reminds me of Emil Werstler's PRS sig....


























Can you say...acid?

Also, sorry for so many...


----------



## BucketheadRules

skisgaar said:


> Can you say...acid?



These two are both really nice.

The orange/purple one works way better than you'd expect if it was described to you in words. 

And that green one... well, it's green, and it has a fixed bridge. Clearly a man after my own heart.


----------



## skisgaar

BucketheadRules said:


> These two are both really nice.
> 
> The orange/purple one works way better than you'd expect if it was described to you in words.
> 
> And that green one... well, it's green, and it has a fixed bridge. Clearly a man after my own heart.



Yeah, I know what you mean, describing it would take some persuasion into the vision, but I fucking love gaudy guitars!!! I really should edit that purple one so the inlays are orange too, just to take shit to the next level 
Glad you dig


----------



## Gren

Been gassing SO hard for an RG331M lately, but that neck would have to go...


----------



## Hourglass1117

CrushingAnvil said:


> How did you make a seven? I don't play them anymore but I'd love to make mockups of them.



Oh you know....


----------



## gunshow86de

Oh good, this thing is back. I guess I won't be writing my paper tonight after all.






I wish this thing would let you do image textures, like Kisakae.


----------



## ASoC

just going to leave this here 





EDIT:

Ok, this one too


----------



## JP Universe

More from me.... this thread has all of your Ibby modding ideas in 1!

Stuffed the bridge


----------



## skisgaar

CHIIIIIIILLLLLLDDDDDRRRREEEEENNNN..............I have mooooooooooooore




























I also fixed the ToL inlay on my purple rga






S'all for now :3


----------



## Fat-Elf

Here are my power metal guitars.


----------



## skisgaar

I bring more. The GAS is uncontrollable.






TOOTHPASTE!!!





This thing is trippy to look at for too long.





This was based on something from a few posts back





Enjoi!


----------



## BlindingLight7

I like to think I have good taste.


----------



## pullingstraws

nevermind i found it


----------



## Nag

here are my creations of this evening !

Black RG, my attempt to "ibanize" a Les Paul Custom but apparently it looks just like a Universe






I like this one a lot, maple everywhere and H-S pickups






Tribute to habicore_5150 is a Kirby-style metalstick with reversed headstock






I tried something different with a carved top and vines






and last but not least, the one that I'd order if I had an opportunity to get a LACS


----------



## Viginez




----------



## skisgaar

More incoming. Jesus I love this thing:





















S'a lota blue.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Somebody really should make a seven string guitar creator..


----------



## Nag

MetalBuddah said:


> Somebody really should make a seven string guitar creator..



This.


----------



## SeductionS

BlindingLight7 said:


> I like to think I have good taste.
> pic inside here



I want that Vintage Violin finish RG 

Nvm, already have it


----------



## silverctr




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^How did you get a pearloid pickguard?


----------



## Nag

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^How did you get a pearloid pickguard?



by selecting it in the menu


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nagash said:


> by selecting it in the menu



I couldn't find it. 

EDIT: Oh, now I see it. Whoops.
Aaand there's no color option, so no Tortiseshell for me.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Must have a 7-string version of this!






5-way switch, and the white coils are what are active in split-coil mode. Do want!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, after finding out theres a pearloid option, this is what I made.


----------



## silverctr

These would be awesome as Premium JEMs


----------



## JP Universe

Great modding tool.... spent a long time trying out different mods on my RG's. Turned out a simple white pickguard for them will probably be the best option 





















EDIT - Posts the 770 and 470 up for sale a day later


----------



## toiletstand

somebody build this for me nao.


----------



## Nag

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I couldn't find it.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, now I see it. Whoops.
> Aaand there's no color option, so no Tortiseshell for me.



tortoise shell would be epic indeed. that, other pickup styles, 7-string option, and some shit. I wonder if the owner would mod the builder


----------



## BlindingLight7

SeductionS said:


> I want that Vintage Violin finish RG
> 
> Nvm, already have it


Not the same, that's actually something I had a dream about, bright yellow/orange to tangerine orage burst on a quilt top.


----------



## E9977

My creation. Clean and simple. Replace the bridge with a Tight End, and that's my perfect 6 string. Add a 7th string, and it's also my perfect 7 string. Ideally, the pickguard would be a fairly matte black. And, the pickups would be CL/LF, with an Area 61 in the middle mounted nice and low. Ibanez: Make a Premium or Prestige version of this, especially as a 7 string, and you will have my money.


----------



## Ayo7e

I'm gasing myself...


----------



## MikeH

My two wants.


----------



## wcm8

A 7 string version would be perfect!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Thinking about modding my RG750. Thoughts?


----------



## Gren

JP Universe said:


>



So slick. That blue works well.


I want to mod an RG570...


----------



## JosephAOI

makeitreign said:


> I just wish they were as affordable.



My buddy saw this while I was scrolling through this thread and immediately commisioned me to turn his RG7321 into this when he gets a second 7


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Derp.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Having way too much fun with this


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## LeAdEr

That would be a dream


----------



## wcm8

Theres a lot of love for reverse headstocks! I wish Ibanez would take notice.


----------



## makeitreign

JosephAOI said:


> My buddy saw this while I was scrolling through this thread and immediately commisioned me to turn his RG7321 into this when he gets a second 7



Can you do it? Because the GAS is killing me. Hard.


----------



## JosephAOI

makeitreign said:


> Can you do it? Because the GAS is killing me. Hard.



Absolutely. The only problem is that headless 7 string hardware = $$$$


----------



## gunshow86de

I call her, Peaches......


----------



## Atomshipped

^ That looks surprisingly awesome  Last color I'd expect to look nice on an RG.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

AMIDOINITRITE


----------



## Survivalism

Guess I'll be the first to say it.
With no offense at all, there are some fugly
guitars on here  

With that said.... There are also some guitars
on here that deserve to be production models!!!


----------



## gunshow86de

Grand Moff Tim said:


> AMIDOINITRITE


----------



## RickSchneider

It's not a double rainbow, but it's halfway there


----------



## Polythoral

I'm not very interesting. *shrug*


----------



## BlindingLight7

Round 2:


----------



## Gren

I'm seriously worried I'm gonna start blowing my money on project RGs


----------



## tm20

I call this one, The Rareform


----------



## Prydogga

Rosewood necks on all of these. First one is pretty much my upcoming bows. The creme binding on all parts on the first 2 are meant to be flamed maple.


----------



## SeductionS

Polythoral said:


> I'm not very interesting. *shrug*


Wouldn't mind owning one


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

IZDISRITE


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Go home, Tim. You are drunk.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Some of you guys must be blind 

Here is what I'm turning my RG7620BK into. . . . .






Now, you may notice a few things. First may be the green logo. On the real guitar, the logo will be made of THIS.






Yep, an Abalone Ibanez logo. WITH checkmark also in abalone! 

Next, you will see the black tuners! I will actually have pearloid knobs on that bitch too!






And the pickups in it are D-Sonic 7 in the bridge, Liquifire 7 in the neck.

Now is that going to be the sexiest RG7620 on Earth or what?


----------



## Survivalism

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JamesTSi




----------



## Forrest_H

Here's my go at it:





















My god, this is addicting.


----------



## SeductionS

If I was able to have a LACS...
















The 12th fret inlay is the Chinese symbol for friendship.


----------



## Xiphos68

SeductionS said:


> If I was able to have a LACS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 12th fret inlay is the Chinese symbol for friendship.


----------



## Rojne

This!


----------



## heregoesnothing

My dream ibbys:

RGR1220 Prestige











J-Custom HRG7


----------



## skisgaar

SeductionS said:


> If I was able to have a LACS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 12th fret inlay is the Chinese symbol for friendship.




Could you do an RGD in white, with a flamed maple top? kthxbai


----------



## Tranquilliser

SeductionS said:


> If I was able to have a LACS...
> 
> *sexy RGDs*
> 
> The 12th fret inlay is the Chinese symbol for friendship.



Dude, the Red/Orange and Blue ones are beautiful. They should actually consider those finishes on the RGD...  I can dream...

And here's my dream RG(T), minus a string and Lo Pro.






The white (neck + headstock + headstock logo) is supposed to be pearloid. Chrome hardware. In retrospect I'd probably make the pickups white EMGs (I like the tone, ok)


----------



## SeductionS

skisgaar said:


> Could you do an RGD in white, with a flamed maple top? kthxbai


Not the best mock-up I've made, but it gives you an idea


----------



## Ikiharmaa




----------



## skisgaar

SeductionS said:


> Not the best mock-up I've made, but it gives you an idea



HOW THE FUCK DO I REP YOU KIND SIR?


----------



## Nag




----------



## Teh_Br00ts_Man

Green and purple!


----------



## guitarister7321

Glad to see it's finally back up.


----------



## Hene

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Sepultorture

no implimented RGD shape yet?


----------



## Blitzie

WANT


----------



## MFB

Sepultorture said:


> no implimented RGD shape yet?



I think it'll be a WHILE before the add in a new body type given there's not even an option for a 7-string or updated hardware like the Tight-End bridge


----------



## Mason




----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

joining the party, here:


----------



## JEngelking

This site is far too addicting:
















This one, for teh br00tz... And also checkers.




And lastly, my LACS Ibanez Custom, the Invisi-RG. Set to arrive 2042.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Too bored, here is a few more, this flash app is AWESOME!!!! We need one just like this for Carvin, do you hear Carvin?


----------



## Doulton

I figured I'd hop on the wagon here. Can I have the first and last ones?


----------



## Mason




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I'd love this with all my heart.


----------



## guitarmadillo

Plain, simple and ready to play any genre.


----------



## E9977

Pardon the bump. But, I'm curious: Who here would be interested in a mobile app version of this sort of thing? That is, a virtual guitar builder for your phone/tablet?


----------



## Hene

Here are some


----------



## Hene

And more


----------



## Nile

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I'd love this with all my heart.



Purple heart. Hurr hurr


----------



## Gregori




----------



## DanakinSkywalker

I thought it looked pretty cool.


----------



## wakjob

Are you guy's loading your creations directly to this thread somehow?

Or are you still using a host site? I'm using photobucket. Is there an easier or better way?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

wakjob said:


> Are you guy's loading your creations directly to this thread somehow?
> 
> Or are you still using a host site? I'm using photobucket. Is there an easier or better way?



I use imageshack.us, the photos stay there as long as I have an account and don't disappear so quickly like phtobucket.


----------



## technomancer

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I use imageshack.us, the photos stay there as long as I have an account and don't disappear so quickly like phtobucket.



Huh? I use photobucket and none of my photos disappear. I've got photos going back a couple of years.


----------



## jairic

Kinda funny that you see so many with reverse headstocks and yet Ibanez just cannot crack that code. Seems so simple...


----------



## wakjob

Cool, thanks guys. 

I though everyone was uploading and attaching them right to the thread. 

Yeah, Photobucket has been working fine for me too.


----------



## patata

SeductionS said:


> If I was able to have a LACS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 12th fret inlay is the Chinese symbol for friendship.



Can you reverse the headstock and make it single pup'd?About to order a custom RGD and im not sure if i like the changes or not.

Thanks


----------



## DrBloodyJack

I'll cum with rainbow if I saw one of that


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Here is mine!


----------



## mariofan251

This is mine.


----------



## matisq

I know it's been asked 1000 times, but is there a 7 string version of this great tool?


----------



## winter

biuriful


----------



## eight_strings_bro

That's awesome!! If only you could get it ACTUALLY made (for less than an arm and a leg).

Also, my only gripe is that there's no tort-guard option. ):


----------



## Ghost40

Yeaaaah


----------



## DC23

Patata, that orange one. Holy cr*p. Gorgeous!


----------



## Symb0lic

Behold, my hideously beautiful creation/monstrosity!


----------



## JosephAOI

Symb0lic said:


> Behold, my hideously beautiful creation/monstrosity!



I think there's something wrong with your headstock. Can't be 100% sure doe.


----------



## PureImagination

edit: double post


----------



## PureImagination

If I could have a LACS...

http://i.imgur.com/rAB98Lr.png


----------



## BrailleDecibel

This is what I came up with...I'd love to see it in a 7 or 8:


----------



## Heroin

My future LACS  except a sevenstring of course


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Rojne

Patiently awaiting this to arrive at my doorstep any day now..

RG2670z


----------



## UltraParanoia

I'm not an Ibanez fan, but I love these builders! Let the fun begin


----------



## shanejohnson02

Simple, effective. I'd rather have a crunch lab / liquifire set in it though...






Caparison-esque. Even has the push/push volume for pickup switching.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Here's a couple I came up with.


----------



## Rojne

would tap that!

screw you Ryan for having the nicest Ibanez out there..


----------



## Samark

Ibanez need to take a look through this thread! Have seen 10x better looking guitars in here than Ibanez have brought out lately


----------



## MikeSweeney

Thep said:


> cream away



Got that in a hsh


----------



## Don Vito

eh, why not


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Based on some of my favorite Strats.


----------



## vent187

I know it's black, but here's mine


----------



## vahnrondel

this is my actual guitar which is RG350dx...
changed the pickups, wirings...
treble bleed, coil split, cavity shielding...
insttaled tremol-no, straplock and some stickers...


----------



## simonXsludge

Can someone hook me up with the link again? I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Rojne

shitsøn;3655638 said:


> Can someone hook me up with the link again? I can't find it anymore.



http://www.jemsite.com/vrg/main.swf

There ya go!


----------



## Don Vito

Don Vito said:


> eh, why not


Was I drunk/high? This thing is ....in' hideous.


----------



## MammutH

still not sure if the hardware should be gold maybe


----------



## Jameslewis777

Figured I would join the fun. So they send us every virtual model we make right?

... right?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples




----------



## Cowboyfromhell




----------



## Dani2901




----------



## Shredderboy1658

dear god... please...


----------



## nicktao

This thread made me realize how shit Ibanez really is at designing guitars.


----------



## nicktao

Seriously it took literally 20 minutes.


----------



## nicktao

Why doesn't Ibanez make more guitars like this?


----------



## Curt

Cowboyfromhell said:


>


 
If I were ever endorsed by Ibanez... This +1 more string and white nailbombs.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

FAk your humbfguckers


----------



## Erockomania




----------



## Curt

I just want to say the white bobbin love displayed in this thread makes me happy. <3


----------



## Meddl

shut up and take all my money !!


----------



## Metamurphic

Curt said:


> If I were ever endorsed by Ibanez... This +1 more string and white nailbombs.



This is oh so close.


----------



## ReznoERG

These are all so nice! I'm gonna upload mine once I figure out how LOL


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I tried looking for this thing a couple weeks ago and couldn't find it, I thought it didn't exist anymore...so of course, upon seeing this thread again, I had to join in on the fun:


----------



## gunshow86de

ReznoERG said:


> These are all so nice! I'm gonna upload mine once I figure out how LOL



1. Ctrl + Print Screen
2. Paste into Paint
3. Crop
4. Upload to image hosting site (Photobucket, Imgur, etc..)
5. Post here


----------



## OmegaSlayer




----------



## Clint Eastwood Gun




----------



## groovyt00b

This thing works again?? For the longest time it gave me some B.S. error message about "You are not permitted to access this site" or some crap. Welp, there goes about 2 hours of my day.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yay, thread revival. 

A couple of ideas I made in Kisekae's Strat maker, but now I'll try them in this one.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

LightShot ? screenshot tool for Mac & Win


----------



## patata

I smelled necrobump so...An Ibanez-ed version of mine


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Necris




----------



## Bearitone

Dont mean to bump an old thread but I just found about the RG builder and I'm pretty stoked


----------



## Shask

Haha.

I remember this thing years ago!


----------



## Hachetjoel




----------



## Haun

I need this in my life.


----------

